# Best Grill (gas) for Boat?



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Trying to buy a has grill for the boat that I could also use for tail gating. Any thoughts based on your experiences?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sam's has a nice one for around $100. I got one for my 34 foot cruiser and it comes with a cover. You can use either a 20 pound bottle or a portable (small) bottle with it. We take it on our CC fishing and also to some games (mainly for heat for the ladies at tailgate) as a buddy brings his grill trailer. Had it a couple years with no problems. It may be a seasonal item.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had a compact gas grill before that took the small 2lb green tanks. It would last a few days cooking and was pretty easy to control. About the size of an igloo lunchbox with the folding top handle. Academy has them, but I got mine from Alabama Power.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

People like Magma grills. Would like to read more input on this as well.

Having said that, I am probably going to get a Magma soon. I wouldn't really bother with a dual-purpose grill. In the salt water and air, anything will rust out pretty quickly.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Cabela's has a real nice portable stainless steel grill too, I use one on my Elk hunts, it is about 24" long and 14" wide. you can use the 1 pound tanks or a 20 LB with it, it is a great little Grill, IMHO

Kevin


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> Cabela's has a real nice portable stainless steel grill too, I use one on my Elk hunts, it is about 24" long and 14" wide. you can use the 1 pound tanks or a 20 LB with it, it is a great little Grill, IMHO
> 
> Kevin



That what I have. I love it


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

we have a weber Q200 for the boat. works great. they have them at innerarity harware.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

In trying to research this, i found the following:

Magma Catalina Infrared
Kuuma

Just don't anyone who has had one. Also, rather pricey.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Found a magma gas grill while cleaning out my dads stuff it was on his sailboat kettle type that attaches to the railing, it has a magma cover. 
I can't figure out to post pics but would be happy to text a pic if someone wants to buy it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We have carried both magma and kuunan and have to say the kuunan is a better quality grill. The temp is easier to control than the magma and is less likely to spill grease in choppy seas


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Had a magmum and had trouble controlling the temperature and flareups. Got rid of it after a few trips. Will put an egg on the boat this summer.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mikvi said:


> Had a magmum and had trouble controlling the temperature and flareups. Got rid of it after a few trips. Will put an egg on the boat this summer.


How do you mount a green egg to the rod holder? "Ain't nobody got space for that!"


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I got space


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had numerous magma grills, expensive and the regulators consistantly gave us trouble. Check out the small portable weber grills. They have a low center of gravity and we have been very happy with it, using it for over three years on the Outta Here with no problems at all. I think we paid about 100 dollars at lowes. I would guess 90 percent of the traveling boats we have encountered that were grilling on the dock this winter were carrying this grill.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mikvi said:


> I got space


That's fantastic in more ways than just accommodating the Green Egg. I have benefited from the Green Egg while on charters.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I noticed more and more charter boat with BGE's on them. It's time to fillet and release


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*TEC INFRARED..........hands down, but do*



Scardog7 said:


> Trying to buy a has grill for the boat that I could also use for tail gating. Any thoughts based on your experiences?


be prepared to pay dearly for the REAL thing

the small portable will set you back 8 Bennies but it is indestructable and gives the only
true infrared cooking

google TEC grills and do the research
also, go to YouTube, search TEC gas. You'll be hooked. I sure was
good eating :chef:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Eggs are awesome on the boats!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't have room for an Egg, i would just get the small table top Sunbeam type gas grill. I have used them for years. They last about 2 years and you just chunk it in the dumpster and get a new one. The last one i bought at Wal-mart was around 30 bucks. I used to have the Magma "party size" kettel grill. That was the BIGGEST piece of junk i have ever owned! You could not keep it lit. Any and i mean any type of breeze would blow it out. You could not even talk beside it without blowing it out!!


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Face it, guys like us LOVE TO EAT.......*



LITECATCH said:


> Green Eggs are awesome on the boats!!


:thumbup:


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Question........ Did ya'll rent a cherry picker to*



LITECATCH said:


> Green Eggs are awesome on the boats!!


load that BGE?


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

So, buy a BGE and then buy a bigger boat that it will fit on. This grill idea is getting eeexxxpensive.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"load that BGE?" ????


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> "load that BGE?" ????


 







*Question........ Did ya'll rent a cherry picker to* 






Scott, Try to keep up.............lol


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I got ya! We just "man up'ed" and walked it on!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

It was not as easy to "man up" and take it off like we did the other day. I didn't want it on the boat while the boat was in the boatyard.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

PRMath1 said:


> load that BGE?


thought he meant ore like...did you load it up...with food. :thumbsup:
could probably get some links welded on your grill frame, then run rubber coated cable crisscross over the top and lock it, to obviate removal at the boatyard. cable is easy to store. just a thought. nice lookin boat, and cookout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Got a big Magma no issues and great service so far 2 seasons


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of the ideas. I went with a cheap option and bought a Weber Q120 from Lowes as someone recommended. These were the only other options I would consider after extensive reviews:

Kuuma
Solaire


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

LITECATCH said:


> If you don't have room for an Egg, i would just get the small table top Sunbeam type gas grill. I have used them for years. They last about 2 years and you just chunk it in the dumpster and get a new one. The last one i bought at Wal-mart was around 30 bucks. I used to have the Magma "party size" kettel grill. That was the BIGGEST piece of junk i have ever owned! You could not keep it lit. Any and i mean any type of breeze would blow it out. You could not even talk beside it without blowing it out!!


Thanks for the input. I will take the Magma off the list.


----------

